# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Hiển thị tọa độ trên hệ trục máy cơ

## ManhCoi

Em chào mng ạ. Em đang định thiết kế hệ trục tọa độ 3 trục (400x700x600), thao tác bằng tay, nhưng muốn lắp thêm cơ cấu cho nó hiển thị tọa độ của các trục mà chưa biết bắt đầu từ đâu.. Mng ai có thông tin xin chỉ giáo với ạ.. Em cám ơn.

----------


## spkt2004

Bạn bắt đầu từ encoder, sau đó PLC, sau đó HMI... là xong rồi đó. Đơn giản lắm.

----------


## CKD

Gắn bộ thước quang + DRO cho nó là được.
Đồ china giờ thấy giá rẻ lắm rồi. Độ bền thì không rỏ bì chưa dùng.
Đồ cũ cũng nhiều, giá thì vô chừng và có vẻ đắt hơn china. Độ bền khi tái sử dụng cũng chẵng rỏ.

----------

